# هل برنامج Mach3 اساسي لعمل CNC او هناك برامج اخرى ممكن تحل محله



## yahsom (28 مارس 2015)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اولا اقدم تحياتي وشكري للقائمين على هذا الصرح الكبير والاعضاء الذين بدونهم لا يكتمل البناء .

سؤالي:
1- هل عمل مكائن CNC مقتصر فقط على برنامج Mach كـ برنامج اساسي لعملها بتوجيه الاشارات للمحاور حسب الابعاد والمدخلات . وان البرامج الاخرى مثل ArtCame و Autodesk وغيرها فقط برامج للانشاء والرسم ومن ثم تصديرها لبرنامج Mach ومنه للممكنه CNC حيث تحويل البيانات لمشغولات.

2- اذا هناك برامج اخرى ممكن تحل وتقوم بعمل Mach بشكل كامل بحيث يستغنى عنه يا ليت بارك الله فيكم ان تذكروها حسب سهولة التعامل معها .

هذا وجزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم وحقق امانيكم.


----------



## yahsom (28 مارس 2015)

وهل الـ G-Code برنامج مستقل او مرافق للـ Mach وياليت تعطونا نبذه عنه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## yahsom (31 مارس 2015)

للرفع


----------



## AHMED.FA (1 أبريل 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي من الواضح أنه يوجد عندك سوء فهم لخطوات الإنتاج بواسطة ماكينات السي أن سي والفرق بين نوع البرامج لذا صممت لك رسمه توضيحية أتمنى أن تفهم منها الخطوات والفرق بين البرامج وكذلك وضعت لك فيها أكثر من برنامج لكل عملية أتمنى أن تستفيد منها 
ملحوظة : الملف في المرفقات


----------



## yahsom (5 أبريل 2015)

الله يجزاك كل خير 
ما شاالله الرسمه التوضيحيه في غايه الوضوح 
بارك الله فيك اخي احمد


----------



## a7medsamir2020 (14 مايو 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## drsayed2000 (27 يونيو 2015)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمدرضوان (16 يوليو 2015)

[h=2]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/h]البشمهندس أحمد سؤالين لو سمحت،من الملف المرفق لك هل معنى ذلك ان برنامج الكومبيوتر ببرنامج الماك3 يمكن ان يكون هو الكونترولر لل سى ان سى؟
اريد ان شاء الله أن اصنع ماكينة CNC باستخدام الميكروكنترولر بكرتة ال ARDUINO UNO فهل يمكن احمل عليه ال Gode وكيف، واذا كان مينفعش كيف أستطيع ترجمة رسم فهمها ال ARDUINO علشان ينفذها؟
أنا بعرف اعمل برنامج تحكم للميكروكونترولر بواسطة ال ARDUINO C بس مش عارف أترجم الرسمه لاكواد أرجو ان تكون فاهم مشكلتى ايه وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
​


----------



## amr_design1974 (5 أغسطس 2015)

صحيح


----------

